# Swimming pools



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

I have searched the threads here and found some great info on pools which is one thing we intended to do at our new house.
My distant cousin however has told me he is struggling to get planning permission for one at his property in Portugal even though his neighbours have one !
Do you need planning for one ?
Regards
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes and you also need to inform Financas when completed as it increases Patrimonial value and IMI payable.
He might be struggling if he can't fit it into the allowed building area.


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you, any idea of cost involved ( not to build pool ! ) for planning etc ?
Regards
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Pool supplier should do it all for you as part of deal, too long since I did it, but the engineers department at Cantanede Camra would tell you and what's required, often better to go and have a chat with them first, with your proposals, take property details and some rough plans of what you want to achieve, they'll tell you whats feasible and would be passed.


----------

